# Need Good Karma!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't divulge the good thing...but need some Good Ole Outbackers well wishes and Karma!! Please Send a little my way Outbackers!!

Thank you! Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure thing Eric, I'm always happy to send positive Outbacker energy out to those needing it!!! Best of luck with whatever you are working on!!!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Missed you at the Boston Show. We saw the "maximus" in the lot. I had a sign all made up for your windshield, but you left before we did. Good luck and good thought to you from us - DHDB.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

positive energy on the way.

kevin


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Can't divulge the good thing...but need some Good Ole Outbackers well wishes and Karma!! Please Send a little my way Outbackers!!
> 
> Thank you! Eric


Eric.... our best wishes and Karma is coming your way. Sure do hope everything works out like you want (or is it need) it to.

Best Wishes for you ..........Lynn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you! I think I am beginning to feel it!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

all good joo joo comin at ya Eric, doesnt what you may or may not need or want it for


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well to soon to know but I performed a special dance in the backyard. I think it was the wrong dance. 3" of snow and slush followed and now another 3-5" tonight. Will wash the buckskins and try again Sunday night.

Sorry wolfie!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

sending Vermont Karma!!!!!!!

as to the snow, try reversing pray for it rather than against it, cuz my boys want it and we aren't getting much!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay! Deflecting snow karma north west! Everyone here in southern NH will thank me!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You REALLY did it this time, mister!!!

For those of you who don't know, we got about 8" the other day (1"-3" was forecasted), it then snowed ALL day today, and NOW we're under a _Winter Weather Advisory_ for what's coming in tonight/tomorrow morning.

Eric, good karma or not - - -

*DO NOT DANCE - - NO DANCING - - EVER AGAIN !!!*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You REALLY did it this time, mister!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know, we got about 8" the other day (1"-3" was forecasted), it then snowed ALL day today, and NOW we're under a _Winter Weather Advisory_ for what's coming in tonight/tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


HEY! I picked the wrong one... Sorry!


----------

